# Hip pain



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Is it possible that a therapist would help? I would think they would give you the exact stretches and what not.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Roanwatch said:


> Is it possible that a therapist would help? I would think they would give you the exact stretches and what not.


I did forget to add I have been seen by PT's and chiros throughout the years and have an arsenal of stretches, but honestly, they don't help a ton. Just wondering if there are any I am missing!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Would you consider seeing a doctor, or is it not that bad? Maybe yoga would help?
If you would, they may be able to prescribe some physical therapy, or even joint injections...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Definitely yoga, doing stretches everyday (or every so often) is one thing but yoga stretches everything and builds suppleness in your own body.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I suppose I should have asked more specifically about sidesaddle riding, haha. I have my arsenal of stretches and strengthening exercises (pigeon, baddha konasana, McKenzie pushups every. single. morning.) though I am sure there are more out there. 

I have heard a few times that sidesaddle helps for those with hip injuries, just not sure if it's true and if so, how hard it is to pick up sidesaddle riding.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I'm going to tag along for this post. I got my right hip stepped on several years ago and I've had problems with my hips ever since. My pelvis will get out of alignment and cause a lot of achiness in both hips. Usually the chiro takes care of it and it won't bother me too bad. It also hurts to ride. Not so much when I'm riding, but once I get off and have to walk. But no matter what, they ALWAYS ache. I do the same stretches you mentioned and they help a little, but not quite enough.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm afraid I don't remember but do you own your own horse? Finding a small and narrow and smooth gaited horse may be a good choice.

A narrower horse may really help.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The chiro helped with the iliopsoas but what really helped was 20 min with the heating pad.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Yogiwick- I own 2 horses currently, both wide rides, hahaha. I like the wide, thick horses to take up my leg, but you are probably right, they are doing my hips no favors. I try to get saddles built with narrower twists and that does help.

Saddlebag- I heat pack it when it gets bad, but it's hard to do that in the middle of a ride!


A few days ago I decided to see if Cruiser would be steerable sidesaddle. So in my western saddle I threw my right leg around the horn and did some walk-trot and halts, turns on the fore and haunch and he did it all! Have I mentioned how much I love that horse!? I think he would be good sidesaddle.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

In my past experience, sidesaddle won't be any gentler on your hip than riding astride. The left hip will still have the same position as it does now and the right hip needs to be more flexible in order for your right leg to come across you while you keep your hips pointing forward.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks, SEAmom! That's not what I wanted to hear, but probably what I need to hear.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you may be more comfortable in an English or Dressage saddle with a very narrow twist. the Schleese dressage saddle I ride in is so narrow, it's very easy on my hips.
a wide twist can become quite uncomfortable.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> you may be more comfortable in an English or Dressage saddle with a very narrow twist. the Schleese dressage saddle I ride in is so narrow, it's very easy on my hips.
> a wide twist can become quite uncomfortable.


I want to kick past-me in the behind for selling my gorgeous Theo Sommer dressage saddle. That was the best saddle I ever owned, and dummy me went and sold it. I have my Collegiate Senior event saddle that is falling apart at the seams, I may switch to riding in it more than the western saddle.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah. Don't ride western!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't see any reason not to try side saddle (aside from it might not be easy to find a place to try it lol)

While I understand it may require more flexibility it may put your body in such a position that it won't put stress in the trouble spots and not be an issue.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it also may be that not jsut stretching, but strengthening the opposing muscles will help.

I mean, some of the knee trouble I have is becuase the muscles on the outside of the thigh over power the muscles on the inside (beleive it or not!) and the knee cap doesn't track right. so, she wants me to do things that strengten the quads on the inside of the knee (not the thigh , but the knee area muscles) 

the Ileall band (running from the outside of your knee up to your hip) gets really tight. it's hard to loosen other than doing massage. so she wants me to strengthen the opposing muscles.

I wonder if you need to work some kind of opposing musvcles to help your hip. ?
I am not a Phys, therapist, but this basic idea might apply to your situation.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Does it get irritated even when you are doing low-stress riding like walking bareback?

No experience with hip pain myself but I know some people (with hip replacements) that feel that doing some walking and really focusing on loose hips even helps their hips open up


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't ridden bareback in a long time. Cruiser is trained off the seat and really gets confused when I try. And his withers hurt! Chief is fun bareback, so I ought to try it.
I spoke with a saddle fitter last night and after some discussion she didn't think sidesaddle would help in my case, and asked if I had ever ridden English! Well, I rode English for 20 years and have just picked up Western in the last 5! When she asked if I had as much pain when I rode English I felt too silly. I always had SOME, but not like now! Looks like I am going to be riding in my English saddle for a while and see if that helps.

Additionally the discussion about strengthening opposing muscle groups reminded me that when I used to do weight lifting and body building, I did not have ANY hip pain...Looks like I need to dust off the free weights and get to toning my butt!

Thank you all! I love the HoFo for reminding me of things I already know but am too close to see myself!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Karliejaye- you mentioned not having any pain when you were lifting. It's the same for me. When I was a runner, I had constant pain but when I started lifting I had zero pain after about a month. I didn't even think about this...

Also, when I was seeing the chiropractor for my pain, he mentioned that it was because my interior muscles were weak because of the shift in my pelvis. The shift allowed me NOT to use them. 

So...should we start a strength training challenge?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I started going to a chiro regularly just as maintenance. I just feel sore and lousy and figured why not try it even though I have no actual problems and am young.

Basically being weak creates soreness creates weakness creates soreness etc so you're at the point that YOU are making it worse.

Agree while it may seem counter productive making your body stronger really does fix a lot of the issues.


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

I am actually having the same pains as we speak. I also get the "catching" ligaments in my hip as i walk. It sounds like im walking in heels, as my boyfriend says. Anyways, i mentioned it to his physical therapist one day. He told me to cross my legs and stretch my arm over my head and lean the opposite way of the hip..if that makes any sense. It helps loosen up the band in your hip and it does help alot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Yogi- I've found the Chiro to be a double edged sword. I didn't feel great when I started going, but I had NO IDEA how bad I felt until after my first visit. It's very much addicting!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you stretch and warm up before you ride?

Think about it.. before and after any run, circuits, weights etc you stretch your muscles off, and cool them down. Riding is very taxing on our bodies, and we use practically every muscle group whilst doing it.

I am a runner by nature, but I was getting injury after injury. I now cross train. I run, circuits (mixture of cardio/ weights with my military counter parts), spin and I have started doing weights. My running gait has improved so much I no longer need trainers with inside supports because I run straight rather than like a duck because I've strengthened myself up.

The best advice I can offer is start off small, and three times a week. Don't throw yourself in to it. You'll injure yourself, and become fed up and frustrated and not want to do it. Speak to a sport physio who can give you a rehab programme. I have a very very dodgy left shoulder. I now have no aches, pains, issues with lifting the shopping out the car or my smelly dog in to the bath


----------

